# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] الإدارة  بالأهداف فى عشرة مبادئ

## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]
الإدارة  بالأهداف فى عشرة مبادئ

تعتبر الادارة بالاهداف من الاساليب الرائده فى الادارة وقد قام بيتر دراكر بوضع اسس هذا الاسلوب الادارى وتبعه العديد من المفكرين الاداريين والنقاط العشر الاتيه تقدم ملخص سريعا لهذا الاسلوب 

 
1-	تمثل الإدارة بالاهداف تطويرا للعلوم السلوكية فى الادارة وذلك من خلال استخدام مبادئ الاهداف والمشاركة والمسئولية وغيرها 
 
2-	تركز الادارة بالاهداف على اشتراك الرئيس ومرؤوسيه فى تحديد اهداف منظمته فى جميع المستويات الادارية  ويسعى هذا الاسلوب الى تقريب وجهات نظر الرؤساء والمرؤوسين 
 
3-	ان المشاركة فى وضع الاهداف واساليب تحقيقها تؤدى بالمرؤوسين الى التعهد والالتزام بتلك الاهداف التى وضعوها  ويؤدى هذا بالتبعية الى ارتفاع  الانتاجية والاداء 
 
4-	 يعتمد هذا الاسلوب على افتراضيات ان الرئيس سيشجع مرؤوسيه على المشاركة والمبادأة  وان المرؤوس يمكن الوثوق فى قدراته وانه سيسعى الى تنمية شخصيته  وتحقيقها  من خلال وضعه لاهداف منظمته 
 
5-	 تعتمد الادارة بالاهداف على ان المرؤوسين يودون معرفة الاهداف التى تطلب المنظمة تحقيقها ويودون ان تقاس فاعلية ادائهم بمدى تحقيقهم لهذه الاهداف 
 
6-	تمر الادارة بالاهداف بخمس خطوات اساسيه 
·	يقوم المدير بتزويد مرؤوسيه باطار  عام عن الاهداف المطلوب تحقيقها 
·	يقوم المرؤوسين باقتراح اهداف محدده 
·	يتناقش الرئيس المرؤوسون حول هذه الاهداف بصيغتها بصورة نهائيه 
·	يقوم المرؤوسون بتنفيذ الخطه وتسجيل النتائج فى تقارير تقدم للرئيس 
·	يقوم الرئيس بمتابعة الخطة وتصحيح مسار التنتفيذ 
 
7 – يجب ان تكون اهداف الوحدات مربوطه بالاهداف الاعلى منها  فى التسلسل التنظيمى كما يجب ان تكون هذه الاهداف واقعية يمكن تحقيقها وان تكون محدده بوضوح وان يمكن قياسها وان تكون قابله للتغيير مع تغيير الظروف 
 
8-	الادارة بالاهداف  هو اسلوب الادارة وجها لوجه او فردا لفرد وتعتمد على تحديد العمل الواجب ادائه لتحقيق اهداف المنظمة وليس لتحقيق اهداف شخصية  او لتطويع العمل واهداف للظروف الشخصية للافراد 
 
9-	يعتمد قياس فاعلية اداء المنظمة والافراد على مدى تحقيقهم للاهداف كما تعتمد اساليب الحوافز على نفس المنطق اى ان هناك ربط بين الاداء (تحقيق الاهداف ) والحوافز 
 
10-  يجبر هذا الاسلوب الرؤساء والمرؤوسين على وضع خطط والتنسيق بينها وبين الخطط الاخرى وعلى متابعة ورقابة وتنفيذ هذه الخطط وعلى تنمية علاقات تعاون طيبة بين الافراد والمستويات التنظيمية بالمشروع 
 [/frame]*

----------


## Abdou Basha

اسكندراني..
بشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع اللي كنت أتمنى إني أكتب عنه .
أنا فاكر إنه من عيوب هذا النوع من الإدارة أنه يستهلك أوقات زيادة أثناء عملية تحديد الأهداف .
لكن هذا النوع من الإدارة أجده مميزا جدا، خصوصا في المؤسسات أو حتى في المجتمعات التي تفتقد للشفافية .
حيث أن تحديد الأهداف هنا يصبح بمثابة تعاقد جديد بين الإدارة والمرؤوسين .

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى اكريم Abdou Basha  
 اشهر دوله فى تطبيق هذا النظام هى الهند وزى ما انت قلت فى وسط عدم  وجود شفافيه وتقييم حقيقى للعمل تم اتخاذ هذا الاسلوب 
ادارة بالاهداف وتقييم بالنتائج 
وكالعاده  تقدمت الهند واصحاب نظريات الشفافيه  للخلف در
شكرا على مداخلتك الكريمة*

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع رائع إسكندراني
وده يحمسنا أكثر لقاعات إدارة الاعمال

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				موضوع رائع إسكندراني
وده يحمسنا أكثر لقاعات إدارة الاعمال
			
		

اسعدنى دخولك الموضوع ابو يوسف 
وياريت فعلا قاعة لادارة الاعمال 
وجهودك المثمرة فى رقى المنتدى لا تخفى على احد 
الف شكر لك*

----------


## ياسر باكير

يعطيك العافية إسكندراني هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع في رأيي .
لأن الإدارة بالأهداف هي من أفضل الطرق لنجاح الإدارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى ياسر بكير 
اسعدنى ان تكون اولى مشاركاتك فى المنتدى هو  كلماتك الرقيقه عن الموضوع 
دمت بخير 
واتمنى ان نرى جميعا مشاركاتم وتفاعلاتك مع اخوتك 
لك منى ارق تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

الحقيقة الموضوع يستحق الكثير
كل الشكر ليك اسكندراني على مجهودك الرائع  :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

سلمت يداك علي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا لأفضل الطرق  لنجاح الادارة .....
حقا استفدت منه للغاية ......
الشكر لك دائما علي مواضيعك المميزة في مجال رجال الاعمال .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					
				
الحقيقة الموضوع يستحق الكثير
كل الشكر ليك اسكندراني على مجهودك الرائع 


اختى الكريمة / قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقه وتشجيعك المستمر 
دمتى بخيرا دائما*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليلة عشق
					
				
الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

سلمت يداك علي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا لأفضل الطرق  لنجاح الادارة .....
حقا استفدت منه للغاية ......
الشكر لك دائما علي مواضيعك المميزة في مجال رجال الاعمال .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق


اختى الفاضلة / ليلة عشق 
اشكرك على تشجيعك وكلماتك الرقيقه 
ارق تحياتى لك 
دمتى بخير دائما*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي علي الموضوع القيم 
بس في جزئية مفهمتهاش (  يجب ان تكون اهداف الوحدات مربوطه بالاهداف الاعلى منها فى التسلسل التنظيمى )

بالتحديد ما معني التسلسل التنظيمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم 
موضوع مهم جدا أخي الفاضل اسكندراني 
تسلم إيدك 
تقبل تحيتي مع خالص التقدير  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني



سلمت يداك على الموضوع المتميز والمعلومات القيمة

وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Masrawya

الف شكر لك أ. اسكندرانى
تحياتى لك.
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا استاذ اسكندرانى  

موضوع رائع

وفعلا الادارة بالاهداف هى أفضل الطرق لتحقيق النجاح*

----------


## sameh atiya

شكراً على المعلومات أستاذ نادر

----------


## nariman

*موضوع هام كالعاده أستاذ اسكندرانى*
*تسلم ايدك*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

شكرا استاذى الفاضل على الموضوع المفيد
تحياتى لك

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

معلومات مفيدة 

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا ان شاء الله تعالى 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع مميز وفعلا مفيد خاصه لمن اراد النجاح 
شكرا استاذ اسكندرانى 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى اسكندرانى على المعلومات المفيده 
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم اسكندرانى 
بجد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود القيم و على هذا الموضوع المفيد لنا
تقبل مرورى*

----------


## kethara

*
أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

شكرا على  مجهودك وعلى الموضوع القيم والمعلومات المفيده

مع تحيتــــى

*

----------


## deyamag

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذي علي الموضوع القيم 
> بس في جزئية مفهمتهاش ( يجب ان تكون اهداف الوحدات مربوطه بالاهداف الاعلى منها فى التسلسل التنظيمى )
> 
> بالتحديد ما معني التسلسل التنظيمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*باختصار شديد*

*أن تكون منبثقة من الأهداف الإستراتيجية للمنظمة .*

----------


## سوما

*الأسكندرانى \أ. نادر..
بجد موضوع مفيد وأكثر من ممتاز.... سلمت يداك,,*

----------


## godagad

موضوع جيد

----------

